# [Fotostrecke] + [Video] Wie fahre ich über einen Baumstamm?



## gemorje (18. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

mit Freude habe ich festgestellt, dass es hier nun ein Fahrtechnikforum gibt.

Da es an Threads mangelt, mache ich mal den Anfang und stelle eine kleines Video + Fotostrecke rein.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LwUt5LJ_Wk0"]YouTube - Tutorial - Wie Ã¼berfahre ich einen Baumstamm?[/ame]

Problematik: Wie überfahre ich einen Baumstamm?
Bei CTFs und Marathons sehe ich sehr viele Fahrer, die bei Baumstämmen >Federweg absteigen und drüberschieben, bzw das Hinternis umfahren.
Das muss nicht sein. Viel schneller und eleganter ist es, einfach drüber zu fahren.

Die gezeigte Technik ist vor allem dann hilfreich, wenn die Geschwindigkeit zum Überspringen nicht ausreicht oder das Hindernis schlicht  zu hoch ist.

*1. Anfahrt:*
Man fährt in gemäßigtem Tempo an das Hindernis heran, verlagert das Gewicht nach hinten und zieht das Vorderrad genau so hoch, dass es auf dem Baumstamm aufsetzt.










*2. Gewichtsverlagerung:*
Sobald das Vorderrad den Stamm berührt, muss die Hüfte sofort nach vorne gebracht werden, um (1.) das Hinterrad nach oben zu ziehen und (2.) dem Rad einen Schwung nach vorne zu geben









*3. Landung:*
Wenn das Hinterrad über den Stamm gebracht wurde, ist die größte Schwierigkeit eigentlich schon bewältigt. Bei der Landung ist allerdings darauf zu achten, dass das Gewicht wieder etwas nach hinten verlagert wird, sodass die Gabel nicht durchschlägt.













Manche Bilder sind nicht optimal belichtet, das bitte ich zu entschuldigen.

Ich hoffe ich konnte einigen einen Anreiz zum Üben geben; ohne Training funktioniert sowas natürlich nicht. Vor allem der richtige Zeitpunkt der Gewichtsverlagerung gehört geübt.

Innerhalb der nächsten Monate werde ich weitere Fotostrecken und Videos zu verschiedensten Themen der Fahrtechnik online stellen.

Gruß gemorje


----------



## polo (18. September 2009)

sehr löblich, aber über einen solchen baumstamm springt man doch einfach rüber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiaryOfDreams (18. September 2009)

Ich finde die Anleitung top! 
Vor allem aber freut mich das die Bilder direkt belegen das sowas auch bei recht hohen Hindernissen klappt  für mich wäre das jedenfalls bisher unüberwindbar. 
In vielen Büchern oder Lehrvideos wird immer gesagt wie man z.B. "krass steile Abfahrten" fahren müsste und dann wird das ganze auf einer flachen Kuhwiese demonstriert...das ist irgendwie blöd.


----------



## mkernbach (18. September 2009)

Gute Arbeit!


----------



## TigersClaw (18. September 2009)

Sauber, werden wir am WE gleich mal üben.


----------



## atlas (18. September 2009)

polo schrieb:


> sehr löblich, aber über einen solchen baumstamm springt man doch einfach rüber.



@Polo:

Schau mal genau hin,an der Stelle,an welcher Mathias den Baum gequert hat,ist die ganze Sache ca.50-60cm hoch.
Solltest du beim "drüberhüpfen"da hängenbleiben tut`s schnell mal weh .



Ansonsten schön erklärt und gute Bilder.


Atlas


----------



## Marc B (18. September 2009)

Schöne Sequenz

Wenn der Bunny Hop auch über höhere Höhen sitzt, springt man drüber, klar. Aber dafür braucht es Erfahrung und Selbstvertrauen. Während einer Trail-Abfahrt kann man mit einem Sprung das Tempo aufrecht erhalten und muss bei einem Baumstamm nicht abbremsen.

Ridefirst-Coach Hannes macht den Sprung auf dem Parkplatz vor:





Erklärung zum Bunny Hop: http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=450

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## __Stefan__ (18. September 2009)

Klasse!!! Endlich mal ein paar Fotos mit ausgezogener Sattelstütze und "normalen" Bike.


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (18. September 2009)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Klasse!!! Endlich mal ein paar Fotos mit ausgezogener Sattelstütze und "normalen" Bike.



Absolute Zustimmung. So haben auch wir Biker mit 'nem CC-Hardail mal keine Ausrede mehr von wegen "der kann das auch nur wegen dem coolen Bike".


----------



## flyingscot (18. September 2009)

atlas schrieb:


> Schau mal genau hin,an der Stelle,an welcher Mathias den Baum gequert hat,ist die ganze Sache ca.50-60cm hoch.
> Solltest du beim "drüberhüpfen"da hängenbleiben tut`s schnell mal weh .



Gefühlt vielleicht 50cm hoch. Auf dem letzten Bild geht der Baumstamm nicht mal bis zur Radnabe, welche bei ca. 35cm sitzt.

Aber nen hohen Bunnyhop mit CC-Sattelhöhe geht nicht wirklich.


----------



## scream-out (18. September 2009)

Wir Freerider (jaja wir Bösen mit den 20 Kilo schweren Dampfwalzen^^) ziehn bei sowas das Vorderrad hoch, den Rest macht der Hinterbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (18. September 2009)

Wieso böse?

Aber rollt ihr mit 250mm nicht einfach drüber?


----------



## gemorje (18. September 2009)

wie dubbel schon sagte: fahrwerkstechnik spart fahrtechnik


----------



## scream-out (18. September 2009)

@Stefan: 250mm fährt fast keiner, 180-200 sind die Norm, und ein bisschen das Vorderrad anheben wär schon erwünscht, anders müsste es trotzdem gehen... muss ich ma probieren^^


----------



## GreyWolf (19. September 2009)

scream-out schrieb:


> Wir Freerider (jaja wir Bösen mit den 20 Kilo schweren Dampfwalzen^^) ziehn bei sowas das Vorderrad hoch, den Rest macht der Hinterbau


oder aber wir machen den bunnyhop
der ist mit eisernem üben auch garnicht so schwer


----------



## FlatterAugust (19. September 2009)

gemorje



polo schrieb:


> sehr löblich, aber über einen solchen baumstamm springt man doch einfach rüber.





gemorje schrieb:


> Die gezeigte Technik ist vor allem dann hilfreich, *wenn die Geschwindigkeit zum Überspringen nicht ausreicht* oder das Hindernis schlicht  zu hoch ist.



...oder das Gelände ansteigt. Bei feuchter Witterung sollte man sich so eine Aktion aber sehr gut überlegen. Mit schmalen CX Reifen melden meine Eier da grundsätzlich Bedenken an.



Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Während einer Trail-*Abfahrt* kann man mit einem *Sprung* das Tempo aufrecht erhalten und muss bei einem Baumstamm nicht abbremsen.



Geht das? Wenn ja wie. Bunny Hop ist kein Problem, kann ich mit Flatpedalen besser als mit Click. Aber im Gefälle bekomm ich das Bike nicht hoch genug?




flyingscot schrieb:


> Aber nen hohen Bunnyhop mit CC-Sattelhöhe geht nicht wirklich.



Liegt es nur daran? In Abfahrten meine ich.

Freerider. Ich dachte immer die fahren einfach dagegen und teilen den Stamm?


----------



## flyingscot (19. September 2009)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Liegt es nur daran? In Abfahrten meine ich.



Durch den meist sehr weit vorne liegenden Schwerpunkt, den tiefen Lenker und die sehr gestreckte Haltung bei XC-Bikes ist es in steileren Abfahrten jedenfalls ziemlich schwierig das Vorderrad richtig hoch zu bekommen. Der hohe Sattel behindert hier vor allem die Gewichtsverlagerung nach hinten/oben. Der hohe Sattel behindert aber vor allem das Hochkommen des Hinterrades, da man mit dem Hintern ja in dieser Phase hinter den Sattel muss. Jedenfalls wenns hoch werden soll.

Mit meinem Enduro klappt das in jeder Lebenslage. Bei nem Big Bike wirds wieder seeehr anstrengend, man muss dann ja >19kg hochwuchten und sehr viel Kraft wird durch den Dämpfer geschluckt.

Die oben bebilderte Technik nutze ich auch häufig mit dem Enduro, wenn für nen gescheiten Bunny Hop nicht genug Platz bei der Anfahrt/Landung ist oder auch wenn sich das Hindernis in einem Anstieg befindet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (19. September 2009)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> g
> Geht das? Wenn ja wie. Bunny Hop ist kein Problem, kann ich mit Flatpedalen besser als mit Click. Aber im Gefälle bekomm ich das Bike nicht hoch genug?



Klar geht super. Machst du den richtigen Bunny Hop oder die Version mit beiden Rädern gleichzeitig abspringen? Mein altes Bike wiegt 20 kg und ich komme gut über Baumstände.

Ciao,
Marc


----------



## FlatterAugust (20. September 2009)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Klar geht super. Machst du den richtigen Bunny Hop oder die Version mit beiden Rädern gleichzeitig abspringen? Mein altes Bike wiegt 20 kg und ich komme gut über Baumstände.
> 
> Ciao,
> Marc



Mit dem XC (Click) beide Versionen, mit Flatpedalen nur die Originale, zusätzlich noch eine selbstentwickelte mit der ich mit dem HR zuverlässig den Baumstamm treffe.

Ich glaube ich muß mir wieder ein Dickschiff zulegen, damit fühle ich mich einfach sicherer. Fürs Grobe habe ich zur zeit nur ein Strangler.


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (22. September 2009)

Hmm kenne das bisher nur wie folgt: Die Räder einzeln hintereinander über den Baumstamm zu heben, oder halt gleich drüber mit nem Schweinehopp.

Trotz der tollen Bilder kann ich den Bewegungsablauf nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## gemorje (22. September 2009)

Einfach beschrieben:
Sobald das Vorderrad auf dem Stamm aufsetzt, Hinterrad hochziehen und ebenfalls auf dem Stamm aufsetzen.
Nacheinander drüberheben funktioniert nur, wenn der "Stamm" so dünn ist, dass er beim drüberfahren nicht an die Kettenblätter stößt.


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (22. September 2009)

Ok Danke, als Trail-Einlage im stand könnte ich mir das schon vorstellen, aber die aktion aus der fahrt heraus zu zaubern ist nicht sehr flowig denke ich. Im Rennen werde ich wohl beim Schultern und rüberspringen ala Duisburg bleiben, schneller und sicherer.


----------



## gemorje (22. September 2009)

doch, funktioniert prima!
Schneller als ne Cyclocross-Einlage ist es auch.
Ich mache die Tage mal ein Video davon.


----------



## FlatterAugust (22. September 2009)

Ja, wär super. Der Bewegungsablauf nach dem das VR aufsetzt, ist auch mir bis heute nicht klargeworden. 
Wenn ich das VR absetze, unterbreche ich doch den Fahrfluß? Wenn ich das HR hochziehen soll, muss ich mich doch irgendwo abstoßen?
Und wenn der Stamm glitschig ist, rutscht doch schnell mal das VR zur Seite weg?



Ich weiß, ich sehe überall Katastrophen.


----------



## Kettenglied (22. September 2009)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Ja, wär super. Der Bewegungsablauf nach dem das VR aufsetzt, ist auch mir bis heute nicht klargeworden.
> Wenn ich das VR absetze, unterbreche ich doch den Fahrfluß? Wenn ich das HR hochziehen soll, muss ich mich doch irgendwo abstoßen?
> Und wenn der Stamm glitschig ist, rutscht doch schnell mal das VR zur Seite weg?
> 
> ...




Du mußt mit dem HR dann im Prinzip das Gleiche machen wie beim Bunny Hop (Pedale nach hinten oben ziehen). Nur das eben das Vorderrad auf dem Hindernis aufliegt. Gleichzeitig mit dem Hochziehen vom HR wirfst du dein Gewicht nach vorne damit du nicht nur nach oben kommst sondern auch vorwärts. Sonst bleibt das HR am Hinderniss hängen.

Du unterbrichst den Fahrfluß nicht. Je schneller du diesen Bewegungsablauf ausführen kannst umso höher darf auch deine Geschwindigkeit sein.

Je höher das Hinderniss umso stärker und weiter muß das Gewicht nach vorne geworfen werden. Damit kommst du fast überall hoch.


----------



## FlatterAugust (22. September 2009)

Danke. Ich denke, ich übe das demnächst mal mit Schützern. Damit bin ich mutiger. Will ja schließlich nicht meine eigene Signatur bedienen.


----------



## f.topp (24. September 2009)

Das klappt bei mir nur solange der baumstamm nicht am kettenblatt anschlägt. Um das zu verhindern darf das vr nicht zu schnell runter vom stamm. Tut es bei mir aber im selben moment wenn ich mit meinem oberkörper nach vorne gehe um das hr zu entlasten. Hmm also mit dem gewicht eher nach vorne/oben? 
Danke für eure tipps


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gemorje (24. September 2009)

Das A und O bei der Sache ist eigentlich, dass man beherzt an die Bewegung heran geht.
Mal ein bisschen das Hinterrad hochziehen funktioniert nicht.
Sobald das Vorderrad auf dem Stamm aufsetzt, beherzt die Hüfte nach vorne bringen und somit das Hinterrad nach oben VORNE ziehen.
Spätestens morgen stell ich ein Video online


----------



## gemorje (26. September 2009)

So, hier endlich das versprochene Video:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LwUt5LJ_Wk0"]YouTube - Tutorial - Wie Ã¼berfahre ich einen Baumstamm?[/ame]
Das Ganze wird es in Zukunft noch in einer etwas hochwertigeren Variante geben, für heute muss ein Kompaktkamera-Video zusammen mit iMovie reichen.


----------



## mtbbee (26. September 2009)

super gemacht - danke für das zusammengestellte Video - Quali ist völlig ausreichend  - werde mich so morgen mal heran wagen - bisher bin ich bei den dickeren Dingern immer abgestiegen wegen Angst vor dem Kettenblatt Kontakt - also heißts wieder üben


----------



## FlatterAugust (27. September 2009)

Ja, super gemacht.  Man kann alles gut erkennen. Aber eine Frage habe ich trotzdem noch: Das Ganze erfordert ja recht viel Schwung. 
Könnte man da nicht auf das Absetzen des VR auf dem Baumstamm auch verzichten? Bei glitschigen Baumstämmen habe ich mit wegrutschendem VR spezielle Erfahrungen gemacht. Und von spießigen Waldarbeitern bekommt man in solcher Situation nicht einmal ein Pflaster.


----------



## timtim (27. September 2009)

dann wär es wohl eher ein bunnyhop .
hier setzt sich der ablauf aus zwei phasen zusammen .anlupfen VR zum absetzen soweit als möglich über dem stamm,so das das abrollende VR dich beim zweiten teil der bewegung ,dem möglichst explosivem nach vorn schieben des lenkers und dem gleichzeitigem anziehen/abdrücken der beine ,unterstützt !
man braucht hierfür kaum schwung ! mit kleineren hindernissen beginnen bis zum eintreffen des aha effektes........

viel erfolg
tim²


----------



## teufel781 (27. September 2009)

DiaryOfDreams schrieb:


> Ich finde die Anleitung top!
> Vor allem aber freut mich das die Bilder direkt belegen das sowas auch bei recht hohen Hindernissen klappt  für mich wäre das jedenfalls bisher unüberwindbar.
> In vielen Büchern oder Lehrvideos wird immer gesagt wie man z.B. "krass steile Abfahrten" fahren müsste und dann wird das ganze auf einer flachen Kuhwiese demonstriert...das ist irgendwie blöd.



100% meine Meinung!


----------



## Bikedude001 (27. September 2009)

Schön jemanden mit HT zu sehen, der fahren kann. Ist bei den meisten Marathons eher nicht so, die schieben meistens....
Grüße aus dem Saarland !
Wir haben letzte Woche was gefilmt.... [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qGWdYXAMf8"]YouTube - Freeride Saar[/ame]

www.active-bikes.de


----------



## Trailhunterer (27. September 2009)

tolles video, aber wohl im falschen thread.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (27. September 2009)

Hab mal aufgeräumt, solche Beschimpfungen müssen nicht sein. Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f.topp (29. September 2009)

@gemorje
sehr anschaulich das vid Sieht dem BHop sehr ähnlich. Aber irgendwie dann doch nicht. Werds halt mal versuchen....


----------



## mehrgrip (29. September 2009)

hi gibts auch ein nettes Video wie man den Hinterradumsetzer macht bei
Spitzkehren?
oder die verschärftere Variante in der Luft hängend mit dem HR, leicht mit dem VR in die Kurve locker reinfahren?
Habs 1x per Zufall und gutem Timing bisher geschafft, die anderen male immer wieder zu arg Schiss bekommen  

Gruss


----------



## Ehrenfeld (29. September 2009)

Dieser "Sprung" über den Baumstamm ist erstaunlich, die Technik sieht sehr interessant bzw. effektiv aus. Vorher noch nie gesehen.

Übrigens, zur Bunnyhop-Diskussion wollte ich dann doch noch sagen, dass man mit einem großen CC-rad (Radon ZR Team in der größten Größe von 22") durchaus relativ hohe Bunnyhops (Rucksackhöhe 47cm) bewerkstelligen kann. Im Wald war es schon etwas zu dunkel, darum standesgemäß auf einem Schulhof. 
(Dies soll vielmehr der Anschaulichkeit dienen denn der Selbstbeweihräucherung)


----------



## gemorje (29. September 2009)

Sattelstütze runter zählt nicht !


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (29. September 2009)

Freesoul schrieb:


> Übrigens, zur Bunnyhop-Diskussion wollte ich dann doch noch sagen, dass man mit einem großen CC-rad (Radon ZR Team in der größten Größe von 22") durchaus relativ hohe Bunnyhops (Rucksackhöhe 47cm) bewerkstelligen kann. Im Wald war es schon etwas zu dunkel, darum standesgemäß auf einem Schulhof.
> (Dies soll vielmehr der Anschaulichkeit dienen denn der Selbstbeweihräucherung)



Lustig, denn genau dieses Rad fahre ich in dieser Größe - nur blöd das ich jetzt absolut KEINE Ausrede mehr habe...


----------



## Marc B (29. September 2009)

gemorje schrieb:


> Sattelstütze runter zählt nicht !



Jaja, die XC-Fraktion

Die Bunny Hop-Technik in Anwendung an höheren Baumstämmen ist in der Praxis für Abfahrten und Trails gedacht, wo man eine gewisse Geschwindigkeit hat und nicht an jedem Hinderniss abbremsen will, um es in einer anderen Technik zu überfahren. Und für Abfahrten raten wir eh zur Absenkung der Sattelstütze, damit man genug Bewegungsspielraum auf dem Bike hat (Schläge aus den Beinen abfedern, Körpergewichtsverlagerung etc.).

Ich fahre ja auch gerne bei Marathons oder XC-Rennen mit, da lassen die meisten Fahrer den Sattel oben. Dementsprechend haben viele in den Abfahrten Probleme bzw. verlieren dort Zeit. Der Gewinner des Deutschen Meisterschaft im XC 2009 (Masters-Klasse), Michael Bonnekessel, fährt übrigens eine Gravity-Dropper-Sattelstüze die man in Sekundenbruchteilen auf- oder absenken kann. Das hat ihm auf dem schwierigen Kurs zum Titel verholfen, wie er selber sagt

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ehrenfeld (29. September 2009)

Der Sattel ist knapp auf Lenkerhöhe, im vergleich zum Protagonisten in der Fotostrecke sind das geschätzte fünf Zentimeter Unterschied, da sein Rahmen um einiges kleiner ist als meiner. Mittlerweile habe ich auch festgestellt, dass selbst für einen Biker wie mich (1,93m) eine große Rahmenhöhe auch großer Quatsch ist...von CC-Rahmen hatte ich beim Kauf wenig Ahnung, aber meinen Einsatzbereich (weniger Langstrecken und Forststraßen, mehr Trails und technische Geschichten) hatte ich dem Verkäufer eigentlich klargemacht, im Wald kam dann die Überraschung. Aus Fehlern lernt man! Egal, zum Thema - es sollte klar sein dass man mit einem hohen Sattel gerade auf einem so großen Bike, nicht viel reißen kann. Ich wollte vielmehr klarmachen dass auch mit einem für einen Bunnyhop so unpassenden Lenkwinkel ein solcher machbar ist  Trotzdem noch zur Sattelhöhe: Trails fahre ich grundsätzlich im Stehen, also braucht man auch keinen hohen Sattel. Sollten längere Tretpassagen kommen, zieh ich die Stütze raus und fahre im Sitzen. Aber wenns technisch und ruppig wird, empfehle ich (allein aus gesundheitlichen Gründen, besonders bei Männern) - Sattelstütze runter!

edit: etwas zu spät


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (10. Oktober 2009)

gemorje schrieb:


> So, hier endlich das versprochene Video:
> YouTube - Tutorial - Wie Ã¼berfahre ich einen Baumstamm?
> Das Ganze wird es in Zukunft noch in einer etwas hochwertigeren Variante geben, für heute muss ein Kompaktkamera-Video zusammen mit iMovie reichen.



Astrein, jetzt habe ich das auch geblickt. Scheint eine neuere Technik zu sein.


----------



## BunteSmarties (22. Oktober 2009)

ehm seh ich das richtig, dass die Technik nur mit clickies funktioniert ?


----------



## Marc B (22. Oktober 2009)

BunteSmarties schrieb:


> ehm seh ich das richtig, dass die Technik nur mit clickies funktioniert ?



Nee, das geht auch mit normalen Plattformpedalen. Die fehlende feste Bindung zu den Pedalen baut man dabei durch Körperspannung auf. Im Detail: Die Fußsohlen drückt man gegen die Pedalfläche. Die Pedale stehen dann nicht mehr waagerecht sondern schräg. So verkeilt man sich zwischen Pedale und Lenker und kann das Hinterrad für Hindernisse bei langsamen Tempo aus den Beinen hochziehen.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Wipeout267 (18. Mai 2010)

so, nach ausgiebigen Tests muss ich auch mal meinen Senf zu der Technik dazugeben:

das ist ne suuuper technik und im gegensatz zu manchen Annahmen hier total flowig auf single trails, insbesondere wenn man bedenkt, dass man früher abgestiegen ist . 
Das ganze hat jedenfalls meine fahrtechnik extrem bereichert, da ich jetzt vor bäumen meistens nicht mal mehr speed rausnehmen muss sondern einfach drüberheize, mit CC hardtail ohne abgesenkter stütze, ohne bunny hop, etc.. 

Mittlerweile wünsche ich mir schon dass bäume im weg liegen, damit ich das machen kann  also von mir dauemen hoch für diese technik und die super beschreibung! Merci!

P.S.: allerdings sollte man bei nassen verhältnissen schon etwas vorsichtig sein und etwas konzentrierter an die sache rangehen. spreche aus erfahrung, echt unangenehm, wenn das vorderrad seitlich wegrutscht.


----------



## Mitglied (19. Mai 2010)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Astrein, jetzt habe ich das auch geblickt. Scheint eine neuere Technik zu sein.


Nicht ganz; Trialer nennen das glaube ich tippen. 
Jedenfalls gibt's dass im Trial Bereich schon lange und auch ziemlich ausgefeilt.


----------

